# Wooly Mammoth in Siberia



## applejuice (Feb 9, 2012)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ye4jzSLX0mI?version=3&feature=player_embedded"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ye4jzSLX0mI?version=3&feature=player_embedded" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 9, 2012)

I vote for "bear with fish in mouth".


----------



## applejuice (Feb 9, 2012)

I cant tell. 
an elephant would stand taller , I would think. Its hard to tell how deep that water is.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 9, 2012)

applejuice said:


> an elephant would stand taller , I would think. Its hard to tell how deep that water is.



Agreed.  The white water and riffles make me think it's pretty shallow.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 9, 2012)

It's always grainy video

Definitely a bear with a fish though.

That would have been sweet if it had been one though, probably taste pretty good.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 9, 2012)

Bear with a fish...


----------



## ted_BSR (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't think that is a Wooly Mammoth, but I don't think a bear would carry a fish to the far side of the river. Most times I have seen them feeding on fish, they can't wait to get down to business. I think it is a bad fake.


----------



## ted_BSR (Feb 9, 2012)

Applejuice - who is the guy spraying mace in your avatar, I don't get it? Is there a story behind that picture? Thanks, Ted


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 12, 2012)

Bear with a fish, taking it to her young'uns. Probably not a male bear, cause he would be eatin' it.....hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## applejuice (Feb 13, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Applejuice - who is the guy spraying mace in your avatar, I don't get it? Is there a story behind that picture? Thanks, Ted



The police officer who sprayed the students at UC davis.( OWS protest)

I thought the pic was funny


----------



## applejuice (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/13/woolly-mammoth-hoax-confirmed_n_1273952.html


----------



## ted_BSR (Feb 15, 2012)

applejuice said:


> The police officer who sprayed the students at UC davis.( OWS protest)
> 
> I thought the pic was funny



I'll have to look up the incident. It caught my eye, thanks.


----------

